# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΑΛΜΟΓΡΑΦΟΥ TEKTRONΙX 7603

## p.gabr

Παρελαβα τελικα τον παλμογραφο που ονειρευομουν την περασμενη πεμπτη απο  ebay χαρις την βοηθεια σας και σας ευχαριστω Η παραγελεια  περιειχε μονο το main frame χωρις τις μπροστινες βαθμιδες αντι  τιμης 60 εβρο 32 μετεφορικα απο γερμανια Τις μπροστινες  βαθμιδες τις ειχα ηδοι παρει Οταν τον εβαλα στην μπρτιζα φυσικα  δεν δουλευε Ψαχνοντας βρηκα μια ασφαλεια καμμενη και για να  μην πολυλογω ειχαν πατησει ενα καλωδιο κατω απο μια  βαθμιδα Αφου το αποκαταστησα με χαρα το ξαναβαζω και  εμφανιζεται η δεσμη αλλα δεν κατεβαινε κατα απο την μεση και ηταν πολυ  θολη Πεσανε Τα manual και αρχισε το ψαξιμο στην υψηλη και στον  ενισχητη χ-ψ και ενοειται οτι πειραχτηκαν ολα τα ρυθμιστικα.  το καλο με αυτον τον πλμ ειναι οτι ολλα τα τ/ρ ειναι σε  βασεις.Δεν βρηκα κατι οσπου μετα απο δυο μερες ανακαλυψα ενα  κομμενο καλλωδιο στον καθοδικο Ηχαρα ηταν μεγαλη αλλα ολα ηταν  κατα δι@ολου  χ-ψ-ζ |focus mokoys ειχαν παει περιπατο τελικα με  λιγη βοηθεια Απο το manual και πολυ πειρα ......ΑΡΙΣΤΕΥΣΑΜΕ  ....ΠΑΡΑΘΕΤΩ ΚΑΙ FOTO.....

----------


## kentar

Respect !
Ε τι κανουμε τοσα χρονια Παναγιώτη , μπρικια κολλαμε ;

----------


## andrewsweet4

ποσο πηγε το μαλλι για τον παλμογραφο?

----------


## p.gabr

Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω ηταν πραγματικα δυσκολη η ευθυγραμιση γιατι τα ειχα πειραξει ολα τα ρυθμιστικα και πραγματικα μιλησε η πειρα Λειτουργει τελεια σε ολα Aντρεα ειναι ρισκο αυτη η αγορα εγω τον πηρα γιατι ηξερα οτι θα τον φτειαξω οτι και ναχει PIΞE μια ματια στο ebay και αν τον επιθυμεις να παρεις καποιον με εγγυηση λειτουργειας AΞIZEI

----------


## sakisr

Άντε καλορίζικος καί καλές μετρήσεις.Πόσο πήγε το μαλλί???

----------


## p.gabr

ΣΑΚΗ η βασικη μοναδα 92 ευρο  οι 2βαθμιδες- εισοδου και χρονου-ειναι ακομα δανικες 
Εχω σκοπο να δωσω αλλα 150-200 ευρο για να παρω 3 βΑθμιδες
αυτες ειναι συρταρωτες απο μπροστα και  αφαιρουνται με ενα απλο τραβηγμα ,Υπαρχουν παρα πολες επιλογες για διαφορετικες χρησεις 
μεχρι και spectum analyzer -επαγωγικες τσιμπιδες μετρησεως ρευματος-πολυ υψηλων συχνοτητων-βολτομετρα-γενητριες και διαφορα αλλα
KANE MIA ANAΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΣΕ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ  tektronix 7603 OPTIONS ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΤΑ 
ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΠΕΛΕΞΑ

----------


## moutoulos

Μπράβο Παναγιώτη, βλέπω τελικά όλα Οκ, με το "θέμα" σου  :Wink: .

----------


## leosedf

Συγχαρητήρια και καλορίζικο το νέο σου εργαλείο.
Προτιμώ τα χαλασμένα (μέχρι ένα σημείο) ώστε να τα επισκευάσω κι εγώ. Αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να εξοικονομήσεις χρήματα και να κερδίσεις εμπειρία είναι ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## Costis Ni

Αυτά τα αναλογικά "μπαούλα" είναι μου φαίνεται τα καλύτερα. Το δικό μου το πλήρωσα κάτι παραπάνω, αλλά όχι μόνο δούλευε ειχε και πιστοπίηση της προηγούμενης χρονιας. Καλορίζικο!

----------


## p.gabr

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ
ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΩΣΤΙΔΕΣ
ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ  ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΑΝΤΑΛΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 40 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ

----------

moutoulos (29-06-11)

----------


## sakisr

Καλά,έψαξε κανείς να βρεί το manual?Μιλάμε γιά 156Mb pdf αρχείο.Παναγιώτη!!!!!!!!!!!Αρχισε το διάβασμα και περαστικά σου :Biggrin:

----------


## picdev

ποιος ο λόγος να πάρεις αναλικό παλμογράφο?
ο ψηφιακός δεν είναι πιο οικονομικό λογικά ?

----------


## p.gabr

Σακη το διαβασμα το εχω αρχισει εδω και 45 χρονια και δεν εχω σταματησει ακομα ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩmeandjerrygrτο ερωτημα μα σου  ειναι  πολυ δυσκολο να απαντηθει Εγω ανεφερα 5 λογους που τον επελεξα για ερασιτεχνικη χρησηΤωρα για καινουριο εαν αγοραζα σιγουρα θα ηταν ψηφιακοςΑν και παλιος δεν μπορω να αγνοησω την ταχνολογια και την εξελιξη Στην δουλεια μου ειχαμε οτι φανταστεις εγω προτειμουσα αναλογικο γιατι ηταν καλλυτερη η  αποικιονεισηΤωρα για το θεμα του παλμογραφου ηθελα μα πω οτι ειναι το πιο  απαραιτητο οργανο ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ομως σαν οργανο δεν σου προσφερει ακριβεια που αυτη θα την βρεις σε εξειδικευμενα οργαναΜην δηλ ψαχνεις να διορθωσεις το 1% παραμαρφωση με πολμογραφο και να σκορπισεις ενα σωρο λεφτα για επιλογη αναλογικου η ψηφιακου δεν νομιζω οτι αξιζει να δοσεις πολλα περισσοτερα για κατι προχωρημενο  . Και κατι αλλο η απομνημευση του ψηφιακου ειναι πλεονεκτημα σοβαρο

----------


## SV1EDG

Καλορίζικος,Παναγιώτη.Τελικά τον έστησες.Μπράβο.Καλές μετρήσεις στις λάμπες σου και στους ενισχυτές σου.

----------

